# Uber email made me cry



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

Got my weekly rating the other day: 4.17. What hurt and made me feel pressured was Uber's comment about my unfortunate subpar rating and how I could do better. 

My self-esteem is already in the toilet, and I'm stressed about the little money I make. Feeling like a loser. The email made me dissolve into tears.

And I'm wondering who could have given me such poor ratings. Pax are nice and two gave me cash tips.

I hate the rating system!


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Don't fret
Just bet
That one day, Uber goes down the drain.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I've had weeks of low ratings too. My last two weeks' ratings were 4.92 and 4.91. The logic here is, 4.92 and 4.91 in no way whatsoever make you feel like a winner, or any different at all about anything, so why should a 4.2 or 4.3 make anyone feel like a loser. It's just not logical.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

annbanan said:


> Got my weekly rating the other day: 4.17. What hurt and made me feel pressured was Uber's comment about my unfortunate subpar rating and how I could do better.
> 
> My self-esteem is already in the toilet, and I'm stressed about the little money I make. Feeling like a loser. The email made me dissolve into tears.
> 
> ...


http://psychcentral.com/lib/self-esteem-struggles-and-strategies-that-can-help/


----------



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> http://psychcentral.com/lib/self-esteem-struggles-and-strategies-that-can-help/


That was good, actually. Interesting about being in a shaming environment.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

annbanan said:


> Got my weekly rating the other day: 4.17. What hurt and made me feel pressured was Uber's comment about my unfortunate subpar rating and how I could do better.
> 
> My self-esteem is already in the toilet, and I'm stressed about the little money I make. Feeling like a loser. The email made me dissolve into tears.
> 
> ...


A lot of people is very hypocritical; they show you one face but they are really other thing 
Lmao


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

This is an example of how people think when they rate. The system is corrupt.

No seat warmers: 3/5 rating uber


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Weekly ratings fluctuate more than 30 day rates or your overall rating (the last 500 rides). It's the latter which matters most. Also, the fewer rides you do, the more a single passenger can affect your rating (in the short term).


----------



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> Weekly ratings fluctuate more than 30 day rates or your overall rating (the last 500 rides). It's the latter which matters most. Also, the fewer rides you do, the more a single passenger can affect your rating (in the short term).


Guess I'm screwed then. I do very few rides, mostly because I get very few pings.

I know it's the single passenger here and there severely affecting my rating. I'm figuring out that a longer, pricier ride has a greater chance of yielding a poor rating. Had to drive someone over 20 miles in sluggish, stop-and-go highway traffic, and they were stressing a bit and telling me which lane to get in. The fare ended up coming out relatively high and the pax seemed unhappy, just got out of the car without saying thanks or goodbye or anything.

I'll just keep doing this until Uber fires me.


----------



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> This is an example of how people think when they rate. The system is corrupt.
> 
> No seat warmers: 3/5 rating uber


It really is so unfair. My hubby said people should only get fired if they fall below a 3. Makes sense. In the real world 3 is average. I sincerely hope they lower the threshold and also pay more. With just a few tweaks this gig could have so much potential for us drivers. We could be happy.

But instead of being happy, I'll just wait for the possible firing.

I can't see getting 5s most of the time, in my economy car (although neat and clean and relatively newish looking). Many don't even bother to rate me. What do these pax want? They're only getting hooked up with a peer or neighbor who has an economy car to give them a ride for cheap. This is not a luxury sedan service.

Who cares about the ratings? The pax are safe, they have all of our info, we are legal, great drivers, and have passed DMV and criminal background checks. I have pristine records all around.

When I did commuter slugging, people hopped in and out of stangers' cars all the time, and I always had strangers in my car. This went on for years. We all felt safe, so I know that Uber pax feel even safer.

This rating system is so severe, harsh and threatening. It's unnecessary. Most responsible drivers with good records have decent cars and characters.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Really, I believe you're worrying too much. Uber understands that ratings can be low in the first hundred rides but that the ratings will increase as the driver becomes more comfortable and familiar with the system. If I may ask, how many rides have you done and what is your overall rating over all those rides?


----------



## UberCar9999 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hang in there. I've been driving for 6 months and overall been in the customer service business, on an international level, including lots of management for 40 years. Trust me..... *There is nothing anyone can do that will satisfy everyone.* Do your best. I'm cheering for you!!!

What Uber doesn't understand, and I think, refuses to understand, is a 4/5 rating is great. What do people think when they see a 4/5 rating for a movie, a restaurant, a concert or theater production? Do they say to themselves, "Oh that sucks! Not gonna do it!" No... In fact they say, "Wow, that's a great rating! I'm gonna see that movie or try that restaurant."

A 4.17 rating is approx. 83% success. A 4.6 is about 92%. Does a student fail courses with those numbers? Or in any other job for that matter? But in the Uber World, that's not always good enough. Uber certainly made their bed of success but is also making their bed of losing good drivers. They could care less about drivers. They don't support us in any way, shape or form.

The unfortunate reality is.... Too many PAX's are spoiled, conditioned and expect instant, flawless and perfect service. Even when they get great service they rate drivers that are perfect or went above and beyond as "average". I get many that have an attitude of "I am King/Queen. You are my servant and slave. You will do my bidding!". Then they sit with their faces buried in their cell phones during the entire ride. They don't say a word or... are very short/brief with their answers. Or they play very loud/annoying music or video clips on their devices with explicate content, or they have poor hygiene, eat or carry smelly food, leave trash in the car, are rude/disrespectful to drivers or cars. Again, the "I am royalty and can do anything I want" attitude. Well............... These are the ones that get a 1/5 rating from me. I wish I could give a minus rating.
Since it's very likely these types of riders will give me a low rating for great service, I send a subtle message. Just before they exit my car I do this....
As soon as we arrive at the destination I say, "OK hold on a second. Let me complete the trip and give you a rating." Many have no idea they are rated. Even if they know I still do it. And even though Uber may not suspend a rider for their consistent low ratings I still play it up. Many of them freeze up and say, "I didn't know riders get a rating." And I'm like, "Oh yeah! Of course you do! Every rider gets rated and can get suspended just like drivers! So it works both ways. Just like you don't want a bad driver, the drivers don't want poor riders and can refuse to pick you up. OK Bye! Have a nice day!" They stare at my phone to see what I will rate them. I purposely turn the phone away from them so they can't see. Many are oblivious to the fact they are bad riders and think they are perfect. Maybe if we all do this we can send a message 1 rider at a time.

Just a suggestion: I try to make some type of conversation but also use my judgement. If riders respond and/or elaborate on their answers I continue. I talk about any non-offensive or general topic. If they seem tired, I ask, "Long day?", then say I understand because I've been on the road for 8-10-12 hours as well. Or "How was the food at that restaurant? Do you recommend it?". Or sports, the road conditions/traffic jams/construction. Anything you think may engage them. It makes the trip more pleasant and go faster. Silence can be very awkward for everyone in the car. In my experience, having some conversation makes people realize we are all human. We encounter the same daily struggles, enjoy pretty much the same things and can relate. By showing you are a person just like them, they seem to change their initial attitude or perception and perhaps think, you are a nice guy/nice lady working hard just like them. This sees to help me but it's up to you.


----------



## Venapally (Nov 25, 2015)

Agent99- I don't think that's true, about Uber being understanding if you have a low trip number. I have under 50 trips.

4.41 average rating last week- got the email from Uber saying if I don't bring it up, they'll kick me from the platform. Even with the garbage from them, you can't let it get you down. For me, that means I'm done with the bar runs for the time being. I'll be dragging my arse out of bed in the wee hours of the morning to shuttle people to the airport. I've found those people are A. Easier to please and B. Rate more frequently and rate higher.

I'm a lot like you- I don't take do many rides because of my full time job needing me on call a lot. Had four bad rides that I can vividly remember. One- I got rated a one because I wouldn't let a woman perform oral sex on me while driving (laugh it up people- I wouldn't have believed it myself if it hadn't happened to me). Another was from a user that couldn't navigate back to her house, couldn't point her house out on a map, couldn't give me an accurate address, and that I ended up ejecting after she started berating me. The other two were my fault- learning experiences using the application.

Just can't let it get you down. I'm proud of the service I give to people and like to think I've kept a few drunk folks from attempting the drive home. I've got to meet a lot of very nice people. If I got deactivated today, yeah it'd be sad for me, but I can still look back on this as a good life experience.


----------



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> Really, I believe you're worrying too much. Uber understands that ratings can be low in the first hundred rides but that the ratings will increase as the driver becomes more comfortable and familiar with the system. If I may ask, how many rides have you done and what is your overall rating over all those rides?


I've done 30 rides and I'm down to 4.2.


----------



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for this. You made me laugh! I'm really resenting some of these spoiled, cheap passengers with their miserly ratings and I loved how you said you wish you could give them a minus rating. Ha! Thanks again, I needed this.



UberCar9999 said:


> Hang in there. I've been driving for 6 months and overall been in the customer service business, on an international level, including lots of management for 40 years. Trust me..... *There is nothing anyone can do that will satisfy everyone.* Do your best. I'm cheering for you!!!
> 
> What Uber doesn't understand, and I think, refuses to understand, is a 4/5 rating is great. What do people think when they see a 4/5 rating for a movie, a restaurant, a concert or theater production? Do they say to themselves, "Oh that sucks! Not gonna do it!" No... In fact they say, "Wow, that's a great rating! I'm gonna see that movie or try that restaurant."
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Wedensday 12/17- Night 9 rides and my rating for the night is 3.7 that is the lowest rating ever for a night. My rating was 4.85 it''s dropped to 4.79, still above norm.
I'm thinking drunks, people that blame us for the surge (not themselves) I treat people with respect. 
From now on no more Mr.Nice Guy, your smooching in my car 3, slam my doors 3-4 acting like a a-hole 1-2. Eating without asking and touching radio 2. No more 5's for parx. 
I do the other company and my rating is 4.94.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I've had weeks of low ratings too. My last two weeks' ratings were 4.92 and 4.91. The logic here is, 4.92 and 4.91 in no way whatsoever make you feel like a winner, or any different at all about anything, so why should a 4.2 or 4.3 make anyone feel like a loser. It's just not logical.


elelegido: by any chance. Are you an insensitive all-logical Vulcan?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

If you're in danger of being deactivated because of a low rating, 

1. don't do the bar run and pick up intoxicated people at 12am to 2:30am. Drunk people are known for giving bad ratings. 

2. Don't pick up riders with a rating below 4.7.

People who are drunk or have low ratings are less likely to be reasonable about rating you, and this is even more true after surge rides.

3. Cancel any ride if you have a bad feeling about the passenger or if he is disrespectful before the ride begins. A ride which is canceled cannot be rated by the passenger.


----------



## atxfunnies (Dec 10, 2015)

You guys have bad CS skills here is mine:


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

annbanan said:


> Guess I'm screwed then. I do very few rides, mostly because I get very few pings.
> 
> I know it's the single passenger here and there severely affecting my rating. I'm figuring out that a longer, pricier ride has a greater chance of yielding a poor rating. Had to drive someone over 20 miles in sluggish, stop-and-go highway traffic, and they were stressing a bit and telling me which lane to get in. The fare ended up coming out relatively high and the pax seemed unhappy, just got out of the car without saying thanks or goodbye or anything.
> 
> I'll just keep doing this until Uber fires me.


Tell the pax if they don't like the lane your in get the hell out and walk!!!!!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> Uber understands that ratings can be low in the first hundred rides but that the ratings will increase as the driver becomes more comfortable and familiar


I would suspect that the e-Mail from Uber is a proverbial "word to the wise", at this point. Thirty rides really _*ain't*_ enough to draw too many conclusions. Simpy keep your car clean, follow the GPS and be polite. One thing that you might do, if you do not know how to get where the customer is going is to inform him that you will do what the GPS tells you to do, unless he wants you to do something else. As far as the backseat driver goes, follow his directions if he wants you to turn here or there or use this street, but do not let him micromanage to the point of which lane you use. If I get that, be it taxi or UberX, if I have a reason for using the lane that I have chosen, I will articulate that to the passenger in courteous, professional and businesslike manner--_*ONCE*_. If he wants to argue or keep it up, I do remind him that the same door that got him into the vehicle also gets him out of it. I can add that "There needs to be a division of labour, here: I drive, you ride."



UberCar9999 said:


> Hang in there. I've been driving for 6 months and overall been in the customer service business, on an international level, including lots of management for 40 years. Trust me..... *There is nothing anyone can do that will satisfy everyone.* Do your best. I'm cheering for you!!!
> 
> What Uber doesn't understand, and I think, refuses to understand, is a 4/5 rating is great. What do people think when they see a 4/5 rating for a movie, a restaurant, a concert or theater production? Do they say to themselves, "Oh that sucks! Not gonna do it!" No... In fact they say, "Wow, that's a great rating! I'm gonna see that movie or try that restaurant."
> 
> A 4.17 rating is approx. 83% success. A 4.6 is about 92%. Does a student fail courses with those numbers? Or in any other job for that matter? But in the Uber World, that's not always good enough.


The people who run Uber come from the Participation Trophy Generation. This is where they get their "anything less than five stars in unacceptable". From the outset, the Participation Trophy Generation has been indoctrinated that mediocrity merits praise and reward, never mind that they have been indoctrinated that it merits the same praise and reward that does excellence. Funny, though, even users who come from the Participation Trophy Generation will rate based on Michelin where three stars is acceptable, four is pretty good and you give five only for scrape, bow and kowtow. Uber fails to educate its users on its Star System. It is very good, however, at educating its users that it is "not necessary to tip on UberX".



annbanan said:


> I've done 30 rides and I'm down to 4.2.


Hang in there, just do your best and read these boards for suggestions from seasoned drivers.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UberCar9999 said:


> So it works both ways. Just like you don't want a bad driver,* the drivers don't want poor riders and can refuse to pick you up*.


All well and good if you don't drive in *CHICAGO*!  Are you still able to see your rider's ratings??


----------



## jamnwhistler (Apr 11, 2015)

"Since it's very likely these types of riders will give me a low rating for great service, I send a subtle message. Just before they exit my car I do this....
As soon as we arrive at the destination I say, "OK hold on a second. Let me complete the trip and give you a rating." Many have no idea they are rated. Even if they know I still do it. And even though Uber may not suspend a rider for their consistent low ratings I still play it up. Many of them freeze up and say, "I didn't know riders get a rating." And I'm like, "Oh yeah! Of course you do! Every rider gets rated and can get suspended just like drivers! So it works both ways. Just like you don't want a bad driver, the drivers don't want poor riders and can refuse to pick you up. OK Bye! Have a nice day!" They stare at my phone to see what I will rate them. I purposely turn the phone away from them so they can't see. Many are oblivious to the fact they are bad riders and think they are perfect. Maybe if we all do this we can send a message 1 rider at a time."

I WILL be using this tip, definately. Thank you for the idea.

I had two of the picky, demanding, uncommunicative,generally unpleasant types yesterday and sure enough they gave me two low ratings.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

I stop caring about rating along time ago


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jack Marrero said:


> elelegido: by any chance. Are you an insensitive all-logical Vulcan?


4.2, 4.9... I am not a number; I am a free man.
Hold on, wrong show.
This is life, Jack, but not as we know it.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

You only have to worry about your rating if you are on the verge of being deactivated.


----------



## Highly_Recommended (Nov 7, 2015)

My best tip for higher ratings: When the passenger gets in your car, do a simple introduction like this: "Hello, my name is ______ and I'll be your driver today." Then, I follow up with, "Do you have a specific route that you would prefer or should I just follow my navigation?" These two simple things can make a huge difference.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

annbanan said:


> Got my weekly rating the other day: 4.17. What hurt and made me feel pressured was Uber's comment about my unfortunate subpar rating and how I could do better.
> 
> My self-esteem is already in the toilet, and I'm stressed about the little money I make. Feeling like a loser. The email made me dissolve into tears.
> 
> ...


I've had weeks liike that, but I've had 4.9 weeks, too, it's up and down. Everyone hates the rating system, and everyone should complain a lot about it to Uber. It's demoralizing.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Highly_Recommended said:


> My best tip for higher ratings: When the passenger gets in your car, do a simple introduction like this: "Hello, my name is ______ and I'll be your driver today." Then, I follow up with, "Do you have a specific route that you would prefer or should I just follow my navigation?" These two simple things can make a huge difference.


I don't do any of that. My ratings when up when i bought an Ivy cap and I always wear it now. I don't know, but I swear it's the cap that did it.

(  )


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

annbanan said:


> Got my weekly rating the other day: 4.17. What hurt and made me feel pressured was Uber's comment about my unfortunate subpar rating and how I could do better.
> 
> My self-esteem is already in the toilet, and I'm stressed about the little money I make. Feeling like a loser. The email made me dissolve into tears.
> 
> ...


I dread the rating system. We have an Uber office in Detroit and I went there to have them, in person, tell me how they look at it. The look at the overall. If someone is getting a lot of 3 and 2 ratings, than Uber assumes this isn't for them. If someone has a lot of 5 ratings and a few 1 - no worries. That's me. I have a lot of 5 ratings, some 4 ratings but I had four 1 ratings and one of them had a comment, "Great Driver". The Uber staffer told me some people thing 1 rating is the best and that's what that must have been.

I feel the same way you do this week. I was on a roll and now my 7 day rating is a 4.5. I did something wrong to someone and I can only guess who. There were a few people where the GPS doesn't put me in front of them and I've had to call them.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

annbanan said:


> It really is so unfair. My hubby said people should only get fired if they fall below a 3. Makes sense. In the real world 3 is average. I sincerely hope they lower the threshold and also pay more. With just a few tweaks this gig could have so much potential for us drivers. We could be happy.
> 
> But instead of being happy, I'll just wait for the possible firing.
> 
> ...


DO NOT let these ratings affect your psyche! This rating game is an imperfect system that allows unqualified pax to arbitrarily decide your rank among others. Many pax will not understand or care about the important physical factors that should affect the rating so make that emotional connection. Be prompt, be courteous, make eye contact, smile, and follow their prompts on small talk. If all other physical components of the ride is on par i.e. safe ride, clean car, gps nav (get their input on a preferred route), smooth turns, consistent speed on highways.. it should help. Read the forum and make your own decision on water for hot days and mints for the after lunch crowd. In a service oriented business there are many levers to pull to hit your goals you decide what's viable for you. You'll get strong 'opinions' against it but you consider all factors and decide for yourself. Also consider that uber don't usually cast judgement until after 100 rides since a small sampling could be skewed easily


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

I have to admit, I'm not really sure what the minimum number of rides are before a driver account is flagged or judgment is made regarding the rating. 50 rides? 30 rides? 30 rides or one month, whichever comes first? 30 rides, one month, or three complaints, whichever comes first? One thing seems certain. If you have been flagged for a bad rating, don't stop driving. Instead, drive as much as you can to get new rides to bring up your numbers. Of course, you should do things that are likely to improve your ratings during those new rides. Avoid the late night crowd, avoid picking up passengers with low ratings, and other advice available in this forum.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

annbanan said:


> Got my weekly rating the other day: 4.17. What hurt and made me feel pressured was Uber's comment about my unfortunate subpar rating and how I could do better.
> 
> My self-esteem is already in the toilet, and I'm stressed about the little money I make. Feeling like a loser. The email made me dissolve into tears.
> 
> ...


Sweat it, a little! The fact that you're concerned about your ratings shows you have the proper attitude towards this racket. (And it_* is *_a racket!)

I think all the other contributors have made excellent points. I would just add perhaps a smile and telling the passenger thanks for using Uber and hope you see them soon.



Venapally said:


> One- I got rated a one because I wouldn't let a woman perform oral sex on me while driving (laugh it up people- I wouldn't have believed it myself if it hadn't happened to me).


That my friend, is service above and beyond the call of duty. Good thing I'm an ugly SOB who doesn't get that kind of "customer service" request!

Did you report that passenger? She should have been as that is soliciting.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Turn the negative into a positive and quit driving for Uber. They are a horrible, unfair, lying company that treats their drivers like crap. The pay is a joke and the ratings are unfair. Use this experience to find something better for your life and chalk up Uber to a mistake that you were smart enough to leave behind.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

jamnwhistler said:


> "Since it's very likely these types of riders will give me a low rating for great service, I send a subtle message. Just before they exit my car I do this....
> As soon as we arrive at the destination I say, "OK hold on a second. Let me complete the trip and give you a rating." Many have no idea they are rated. Even if they know I still do it. And even though Uber may not suspend a rider for their consistent low ratings I still play it up. Many of them freeze up and say, "I didn't know riders get a rating." And I'm like, "Oh yeah! Of course you do! Every rider gets rated and can get suspended just like drivers! So it works both ways. Just like you don't want a bad driver, the drivers don't want poor riders and can refuse to pick you up. OK Bye! Have a nice day!" They stare at my phone to see what I will rate them. I purposely turn the phone away from them so they can't see. Many are oblivious to the fact they are bad riders and think they are perfect. Maybe if we all do this we can send a message 1 rider at a time."
> 
> I WILL be using this tip, definately. Thank you for the idea.
> ...


That is ALMOST the way to do it, I learned a little trick here on this site that I use on EVERY trip now.

When the ride is over I start talking so they look at me while they see me end the trip and I rate them all 5 stars as I thank them for riding. DO NOT HIT CONFIRM! They see you giving them 5 stars and will probably do the same to you, after they are out and clear of your car you can change rating to whatever you want and hit confirm to go back online.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Here is sampling of my actual ratings during one month with 100 rated:
Lifetime Rated 5 stars Rating 
####### #### ###### ######
24 17 12 4.56
29 22 17 4.63
36 25 20 4.72
50 34 27 4.57
67 49 41 4.70
74 55 46 4.73
84 64 54 4.75
103 78 68 4.79
164 100 90 4.84

It's all about numbers. Just try getting as many trips as possible and try making riders like they are the centers of universe. I'm just hoping the remaining 64 riders that haven't rated yet would give me average of at least 4.7 or higher. 

If I can do this, anyone can do it too. I always make sure riders see I'm giving them 5 stars before they get off. I saw something like they have been a five star riders. That strategy seems to have worked for me for the time being. 

Good luck.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Just to let you know I have over 3,200 rides with Uber only lately my rating is taking a beat'n.


----------



## UberCar9999 (Sep 18, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> All well and good if you don't drive in *CHICAGO*!  Are you still able to see your rider's ratings??


Haven't been able to see rider ratings in Chicago for a few months. But many riders don't know that. It sucks not being able to see their rating. I've heard many cities are still able to see rider ratings. If true.... WTF Uber? Doesn't seem fair to Chicago drivers or any city that can't see ratings. But then again, when has Uber ever given a Sh*t about its drivers?


----------



## UberCar9999 (Sep 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The people who run Uber come from the Participation Trophy Generation. This is where they get their "anything less than five stars in unacceptable". From the outset, the Participation Trophy Generation has been indoctrinated that mediocrity merits praise and reward, never mind that they have been indoctrinated that it merits the same praise and reward that does excellence. Funny, though, even users who come from the Participation Trophy Generation will rate based on Michelin where three stars is acceptable, four is pretty good and you give five only for scrape, bow and kowtow. Uber fails to educate its users on its Star System. It is very good, however, at educating its users that it is "not necessary to tip on UberX".


Oh please don't get me started on the Participation Trophy stuff. I can write a 1000 page novel on Uber riders alone.

Uber fails to educate its riders period and drivers get blamed for rider mistakes. Especially on the proper way to use the App and especially when entering pick up locations. When riders see the little blue dot on the map they assume it is exact (No... It's usually not). Or when they go to "Set Pin", their shaky/drunk hands slides/moves the arrow and sets the pin location way off, then they hit Request. How many times have you received a vague/obscure/wrong pick up location? No joke, pick up locations that are blocks or miles away, or only have a number as the address (without the street name or city), or one of my favorites, something like "D117 at XXX Shopping Mall". People..... That's the store/kiosk location number found on a "You Are Here" map inside the mall. I can't drive INSIDE the mall to pick you up. And when I contact them, many get upset that I don't know where they are. They say I'm at XXX mall. Yes, I know, thank you.... you are in the mall. Keyword "In" the mall, not outside in front of any particular store or restaurant. I always show them the pick up location I was given and blame the User App. I suggest they enter the address or if possible, the name of the establishment, hotel, store, restaurant and choose from the drop-down choices. Personally, I can tell you where most establishments are located but don't know their address. Regardless, I still have a very good idea where a particular address is located. But Uber tells me to learn my city for "A better rider experience". Thanks Uber! I think after living in my city for 51 years, I know it very well. Probably better than Uber and many of their riders!

One other thing... Not sure if anyone else has experienced this. I happen to drive a Select. Many times people order a Select when they meant to order an UberX. They realize this only after the ride has begun/almost done because it's a nice vehicle and compliment the car. Then ask "Does this car cost more?" I tell them the truth and ask if they want me to end the trip right there (suggesting they can order UberX while they're sitting in my car). All of them have said, "No, it's OK". Regardless, they think I'm Overcharging for the trip and complain to Uber. But before that, they rate me low as if their mistake is my fault. And when I get my weekly summary, I have a pretty good idea which ones rated me <5 and why. Uber's response... "Some riders complained and felt they were overcharged. Always be sure to end the trip as soon as you reach the destination". Yeah OK Uber.... Whatever?!?!


----------

